# Apache logs



## setevoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi to all.

I'm sorry for so  childish question, but...

I have few virtualhosts. In one - Apache write logs, in another - just blunk file.

At the same time - it write to errors log, but not to access.

Examples.

"Good" virtualhost:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin admin@a-bobrov.kiev.ua
    DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/users/abobrov/a-bobrov.kiev.ua
    ServerName a-bobrov.kiev.ua
    ServerAlias www.a-bobrov.kiev.ua
    ErrorLog /var/log/apachelog/abobrov-error.log
    CustomLog /var/log/apachelog/abobrov-access.log common
    <Directory /usr/local/www/users/abobrov/a-bobrov.kiev.ua>
         Options -Indexes
         AllowOverride All
#         php_flag display_startup_errors on
#         php_flag display_errors on
#         php_flag html_errors on
#         AddDefaultCharset UTF-8
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

"Bad" one:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin root@setevoy.org.ua
    DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/users/l2db/l2db.com.ua
    ServerName l2db.com.ua
    ServerAlias www.l2db.com.ua
    ErrorLog /var/log/apachelog/l2db-error.log
    CustomLog /var/log/apachelog/l2db-access.log.log common
    <Directory /usr/local/www/users/l2db/l2db.com.ua>
         Options -Indexes
         AllowOverride All
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>

# ls -la
total 7824
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      512 Aug 25 16:46 .
drwxr-xr-x  5 root  wheel     1536 Aug 26 03:41 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1926927 Aug 26 09:59 abobrov-access.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    38519 Aug 25 02:32 abobrov-error.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        0 Aug 25 16:44 l2db-access.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     3736 Aug 25 19:48 l2db-error.log
```

What I did wrong?

P.S. I tried to chown l2db-access.log to www:www - no difference.

P.P.S. I'm stupid idiot. Sorry.


```
CustomLog /var/log/apachelog/l2db-access.log.log common
```

Can't find - can I delete this thread?


----------

